# What do I wear?



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

I petitioned and they read it last night.  Not sure the result yet.  But if everything goes smooth what would I wear when I go? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 25, 2013)

Down here at least, you'd have to wait another month before you heard about the vote on your petition. The first meeting after it's turned it, it is accepted, then during the next month you are investigated, after that, it is read again and voted on. But to answer your question, it depends on the usual dress of your lodge. I wore slacks and a polo to my initiation personally.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2013)

ahyen said:


> But if everything goes smooth what would I wear when I go?



Ask what the usual dress code is for your lodge and go in that.  Lodges range from tux to coveralls.  When in doubt dark suit and tie works pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 25, 2013)

So you petitioned without visiting the lodge?  I'll never understand that approach, but to each their own.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding.  Especially if you got signatures sight unseen.

For what it is worth, if in Texas, the petition will have to be read one month and then voted on after the results of an investigative committee is heard, which is usually at the next stated meeting.  

Personally, I'd show up in a suit to an initiation and worse comes to worse you can take off your tie.  And I'd also show up in a suit if visiting for the first time and didn't know what the norm was.  Better to be overdressed than under, and its not like putting on a suit is all that onerous.

Good luck!


----------



## JJones (Apr 25, 2013)

You're applying to join an organization you'll (hopefully) be committed to the rest of your life.

If you dress casually then it won't be impressive if they all come in suits.

If you wear a suit but everyone dresses casually then you'll stand out and you'll make a positive impression.

I'd go with a suit.  As Bro. Hatley pointed out, you can always take off the tie or jacket if you feel weird when you get there.  One thing I've learned during my Masonic career is that if in doubt, suit up!


----------



## widows son (Apr 25, 2013)

"One thing I've learned during my Masonic career is that if in doubt, suit up!"

- I like this.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 25, 2013)

Agreed... I showed up for my EA degree in a suit.  Was overcrowded for our little country lodge, I guess, but it never hurts to put forth a little effort and respect.  Once I'd been around awhile I started matching the way the other brothers dressed.  As a candidate, they'll usually have something special for you to wear in the first section, but you do need to show up at the lodge in clean, neat clothing.  And especially, clean underwear.


----------



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

I went to the lodge to get my petition.  First I emailed the lodge and got a call back.  I always thought the lodge was an abandoned building lol.  But a nice man named Ronald showed me the lodge and helped me get this far.  I've only met two masons in person and one over the phone, whom I'll get to meet tomorrow after work. 

Thank you for your advice. It's much appreciated. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

Why the emphasis on the under wear?  I hope they don't check lol. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hah I'd argue that you should always wear clean underwear. ;D


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Hah I'd argue that you should always wear clean underwear. ;D
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Haha right?  Might help with many different parts of life.  The joys of clean undies lol

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Widow's Son (Apr 25, 2013)

The advise provide so far is pretty much bang on. When in doubt always suit-up. In my lodge in Ontario, Canada we always wear suits and the officers wear tuxes for our meetings. Good luck in your masonic journey.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 26, 2013)

Oblig.


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 26, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Hah I'd argue that you should always wear clean underwear. ;D
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Good advice 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 27, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Oblig.
> View attachment 3079



OMG I have to be NPH? Im toast! lol

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 27, 2013)

That's one of the Ancient Mysteries that will be made clear unto you as you work your way through the degrees.  As  senior deacon, I've opened the door and been surprised a time or two ;-)


----------

